# V-Y advancement flap



## lseiter

I have a op note that states they did a v-y advancement  flap ( on the patients nose)  Can some one point me in the right dirrection for the code to use?


----------



## poonamsawant

*V-Y flap*

Hi,

 I really doubt if we can code both the codes 14060 & 114xx together, as other later is inclusive with former.
According to me it should be coded only with 14060/61

Regards,
Dr. Poonam


----------



## FTessaBartels

*Code ONLY for flap*

Read your guidelines for *Adjacent Tissue Transfer or Rearrangement *(CPT 2009 Professional edition, page 60).  Excision of benign or malignant lesion is* NOT *separately reportable. 

F Tessa Bartels, CPC, CEMC


----------

